# Charo hezpañorda hablando por el movil cruza por carretera sin paso de peatones y le echa la culpa al conductor



## Espartano27 (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Ene 2023)

Demasiado le habló. Puta gorda.


----------



## OSPF (3 Ene 2023)

Lo que mas me llama la atención de estos videos , es el asco de puta musica que va escuchando el personal


----------



## UNGERN (3 Ene 2023)

Charo alfa.








Y punto.


----------



## TravellerLatam (3 Ene 2023)

porque yo lo valgo le falto decir a la gorda


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Que poca sangre tiene el conductor. Se le dice un "va usté a la mierda" y a otra cosa.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Ene 2023)

Hace unos meses iba con mi mujer e iba conduciendo ella, pues una loca del coño con su perro se puso a cruzar delante con el semáforo en rojo para los peatones, cuando le hice señas de manera educada (lo juro) para que mirase al semáforo nos echó un corte de manga y siguió su camino.
Apenas me dio tiempo a soltarle un par de improperios por la ventana a la zumbada. De todos modos fue a menos de cien metros de mi casa, así que algún día seguro me la volveré a cruzar.
Pero se me escapa la actitud de esta gentuza, y lo mejor es que en caso de accidente son ellas las que van a sufrir más las consecuencias, el coche tiene seguro y es de hierro….


----------



## Kiral (3 Ene 2023)

El nota intentando razonar jajajajajajajajaa


----------



## Akira. (3 Ene 2023)

La tenía que haber pillado.


----------



## SOY (3 Ene 2023)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



El tipo tiene razón pero no le perdono esa basura de música que pone. Se merece haber sido humillado por esa charo. 

Lo mejor del vídeo es cuando apaga la "música". Qué decanso.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rondo (3 Ene 2023)

El otro día iba con el coche y una Charo de mierda se saltó el ceda y le pito y hace así como diciendo "que pasa"y le digo no ves la señal y la tia hace un gesto con la mano diciendo. "dejame en paz,"no deberían dejarlas conducir


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

El pavo también es un subnormal que se echa encima a propósito. Yo me habria parado y la habria pitado, pero no me habria echado encima de esa manera.


----------



## Hermenauta (3 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> El otro día iba con el coche y una Charo de mierda se saltó el ceda y le pito y hace así como diciendo "que pasa"y le digo no ves la señal y la tia hace un gesto con la mano diciendo. "dejame en paz,"no deberían dejarlas conducir



He llegado a pensar que algunas mujeres consideran que el conducir ignorando las normas de trafico es feminista y empoderante.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Ene 2023)

Ha tenido suerte de no destrozar el coche. Un choque contra un hipopótamo es muy peligroso


----------



## Tanchus (3 Ene 2023)

La última gorda que me hizo eso acabó mal. Ella cruzaba un paso de peatones en rojo con toda la parsimonia del mundo y cuando vio que me acercaba, hizo como que no me había visto. Yo hice como que no la había visto a ella... Y claro, por mucho que su barriga y su orondo pandero pesasen más de 100 kilos, el coche que tenía entonces pesaba alrededor de 2.500 en orden de marcha.
En el momento que pasaba junto a ella, pegué un volantazo brusco (Dios bendiga el Servotronic que hace que a velocidades no muy elevadas, el coche gire mucho con poco giro de volante) y la gorda cayó como un costro. Y digo cayó y no calló, porque aún recuerdo su grito porcino mientras caía con la gracia y el donaire que tendría una vaca intentando bailar El lago de los cisnes.


----------



## Neiklot (3 Ene 2023)

Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.

Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.


----------



## Antisocialista (3 Ene 2023)

Son casta privilegiada y lo saben


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.
> 
> Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.



Además si. Por eso lo que hace el conductor es una imprudencia, que yo creo que hace aposta y de hecho no puede aducir que "estaba mirando a otro lado".


----------



## rondo (3 Ene 2023)

Hermenauta dijo:


> He llegado a pensar que algunas mujeres consideran que el conducir ignorando las normas de trafico es feminista y empoderante.



Y como las leyes las proteguen


----------



## Cens0r (3 Ene 2023)

Pues me parece que la gorda tiene prioridad porque el coche cambiaba de vía.


----------



## secuestrado (3 Ene 2023)

No merece la pena discutir. Esa gente al final lo sentencia con un "yo cruzo por donde me sale del coño" y ya está


----------



## secuestrado (3 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Pues me parece que la gorda tiene prioridad porque el coche cambiaba de vía.



Jajajajajaja


----------



## Avioncito (3 Ene 2023)

Charo Diesel en una nueva entrega.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ene 2023)

Eso de cruzar el paso cebra a 20 metros de donde está es como el chiste de quien buscaba el euro,

—¿Qué haces en el comedor?
—Buscando un euro que se me ha perdido en el dormitorio.
—¿Y por qué lo buscas por aquí?
—Porque aquí hay más luz.


----------



## Murnau (3 Ene 2023)

Pero esto es un clasicazo de la charología de toda la puta vida. Tenía que haber atropellado a ese puto engendro, menudo comesoja el tio ese.

Las charos hacen lo que les da la gana en hezpaña, y en lugares donde le va la vida en ello también. Lo bueno es que situaciones de vida o muerte, la charo asquerosa puede perder la vida, y una charo menos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.
> 
> Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.



¿Tiene razón, en qué? Que se sepa no la ha atropellado, luego ha hecho lo que debía: ante una situación de emergencia, frenar y evitarla. La que no lo ha hecho es la porqueyolovalguista por cruzar una calle mirando al móvil.


----------



## AH1N1 (3 Ene 2023)

Pues yo melafo


----------



## Murnau (3 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hace unos meses iba con mi mujer e iba conduciendo ella, pues una loca del coño con su perro se puso a cruzar delante con el semáforo en rojo para los peatones, cuando le hice señas de manera educada (lo juro) para que mirase al semáforo nos echó un corte de manga y siguió su camino.
> Apenas me dio tiempo a soltarle un par de improperios por la ventana a la zumbada. De todos modos fue a menos de cien metros de mi casa, así que algún día seguro me la volveré a cruzar.
> Pero se me escapa la actitud de esta gentuza, y lo mejor es que en caso de accidente son ellas las que van a sufrir más las consecuencias, el coche tiene seguro y es de hierro….



Eso te lo ves ya en cualquier circunstancia y carretera. Yo les suelo gritar que sigan, que el seguro no les va a pagar ni la puta silla de ruedas, si es que siguen con vida. La última vez que me pasó, dentro de ciudad, cruza la gorda desde el chalet a los contenedores de basura enfrente de la carretera, que el paso de peatones le quedaba muy lejos a 10 metros. Y regresa igual, en línea recta, ni coches ni pollas. Y va y dice "no me ves o que", saco la cabeza y respondo "como para no verte puta gorda". Todavía la tengo en lista de espera para ir a dejarle un regalo en la puerta del chalet, te aconsejo lo mismo.
Pero es que lo he visto en toda clase de carreteras, en una donde los coches pasan mínimo a 80 también. Se creen indestructibles las subnormales, pero por qué, porque los gilipollas paran. Y aquí podría enlazar el pagafantismo. En una carretera de incorporación a la autovía donde vivía antes, después de borrar un paso de cebra que había, si se te ocurría pasar por donde siempre, más te valía hacerlo a sprint, menos si pasaba una con falda claro, entonces no faltaba el pagafantas que metía el frenazo, haciendo meter el frenazo a los que venían detrás también.


----------



## stz (3 Ene 2023)

La mujer tiene preferencia. Al girar si hay un peatón cruzando hay que cederle el paso, en el código de circulación venía asi


----------



## Neiklot (3 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Tiene razón, en qué? Que se sepa no la ha atropellado, luego ha hecho lo que debía: ante una situación de emergencia, frenar y evitarla. La que no lo ha hecho es la porqueyolovalguista por cruzar una calle mirando al móvil.



A ver, me remito a lo que citas.

Cuando un coche gira a derecha o izquierda para cojer una nueva calle tienes que dejar pasar a los peatones tal cual si fuera un paso de cebra, yo que se tio, yo no he hecho el codigo vial, que quieres que te diga.


----------



## Cimbrel (3 Ene 2023)

Vamos a ver, en poblado no hay carretera, hay CALZADA, y la CALZADA es transitable por los peatones. En caso de atropello la prioridad SIEMPRE ES DEL PEATÓN. NUNCA JAMÁS DEL VEHÍCULO A MOTOR.

Las ciudades son para las personas, no para los coches. Si a la Charo le sale de su coño gordo cruzar por ahí está en su derecho 100%.

Lo digo yo, que conduzco el 80% del tiempo en ciudad y es lo que hay.


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

burro cruzo por la esquina y no hay paso de zebra por que no se hizo, prioridad el peaton que venia caminando nomas y el conductor debe ceder el paso. No hay un maldito auto y crea conflicto


----------



## Nakatone (3 Ene 2023)

Le faltaba ir comiendo una bolsa de risketos a la muy.


----------



## Alfa555 (3 Ene 2023)

Cuando vayan a girar con su vehículo para entrar en otra vía y haya peatones cruzándola, aunque no exista paso para estos.

Art. 65 RGC


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> A ver, me remito a lo que citas.
> 
> Cuando un coche gira a derecha o izquierda para cojer una nueva calle tienes que dejar pasar a los peatones tal cual si fuera un paso de cebra, yo que se tio, yo no he hecho el codigo vial, que quieres que te diga.



Insisto: el tío ha frenado. Luego nada de nada. Otra cosa es que la hubiera atropellado. Mientras que ella está haciendo algo mal desde el momento que pisa la calzada mirando al móvil.


----------



## espada de madera (3 Ene 2023)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Pero qué hostias, ¡si se ha tirado a por ella!

A ver, SUBNORMAL:


_En principio los vehículos tienen prioridad de paso sobre los peatones, excepto: En los pasos para peatones señalizados. *Cuando realicen un giro y encuentren peatones cruzando, aunque no tengan paso para peatones*. Al atravesar un arcén por el que estén circulando peatones que no tengan zona peatonal._


Gracias a subnormales como tú y cómo el del video, tienen excusa las feministas, las charos, las empoderadas y toda esa mierda, so PAYASO.

ASÍ NO AVANZAMOS.

Además:

- Solo por ir escuchando esa música, ya debería ser fusilado.
- Se dedica el muy subnormal a dar paseítos con el coche para ver dónde la puede liar.
- Y encima no tiene ni puta idea.
- El puro que le puede caer por ir haciendo el gilipollas e intentando crear situaciones de peligro a propósito es menor del que se merece.

Así nos va, me cago en Dios.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

yo voy con la charo, es ya mayor, llevara 4 muros a sus espaldas
que le quiten el carne , e un peligro


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> El otro día iba con el coche y una Charo de mierda se saltó el ceda y le pito y hace así como diciendo "que pasa"y le digo no ves la señal y la tia hace un gesto con la mano diciendo. "dejame en paz,"no deberían dejarlas conducir



En cuanto las quitas del fregadero, se desorientan.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Que poca sangre tiene el conductor. Se le dice un "va usté a la mierda" y a otra cosa.



Sí, es lo que pide el cuerpo con semejantes imbéciles. 

En otro tiempo te daría la razón pero en los tiempos que corren y las leyes que tenemos ha hecho bien el hombre conteniendose.

No sería nada extraño que encima acabase denunciado.


----------



## Jordanpt (3 Ene 2023)

Pues a mi se me pusieron a cruzar unos negros, si mal no recuerdo dominicanos, en media de la calle justo cuando iba a pasar yo.
Freno, les pitó y se me hacen los ofendidos, que si no tenía respeto e iba como un loco, haciendo aspavientos.

Me quedé..   joder tenían un paso de cebra a 5 metros.


----------



## Cipoton (3 Ene 2023)

con el muro tan grande que lleva encima esa charo no se habria hecho daño en el atropello


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Sí, es lo que pide el cuerpo con semejantes imbéciles.
> 
> En otro tiempo te daría la razón pero en los tiempos que corren y las leyes que tenemos ha hecho bien el hombre conteniendose.
> 
> No sería nada extraño que encima acabase denunciado.



Pues yo tengo que vivir al límite porque ya me ha pasado un par de veces y las he mandado a la mierda sin contemplaciones, y a otro quinqui que iba en una moto me empezó a hacer aspavientos y a vociferar pegado al culo del coche y le pegué un frenazo que se comió el maletero, íbamos a poca velocidad y fue poca cosa, pero se le quitaron las ganas de dar voces.


----------



## espada de madera (3 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Tiene razón, en qué? Que se sepa no la ha atropellado, luego ha hecho lo que debía: ante una situación de emergencia, frenar y evitarla. La que no lo ha hecho es la porqueyolovalguista por cruzar una calle mirando al móvil.



Pero que dices, si es un subnormal que va con el coche las 24 horas grabando a todo el mundo, quejándose de lo mal que conduce _la gente _para pillar a alguien haciendo algo mal y denunciarle. *El justiciero del reggaeton*, esto es ya peor que la policía de balcón.

Y además, como ya han explicado varios foreros, no tiene razón pues siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruza. Pero es que eso es ya lo de menos.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Que poca sangre tiene el conductor. Se le dice un "va usté a la mierda" y a otra cosa.



Eso mismo venía a decir yo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> El otro día iba con el coche y una Charo de mierda se saltó el ceda y le pito y hace así como diciendo "que pasa"y le digo no ves la señal y la tia hace un gesto con la mano diciendo. "dejame en paz,"no deberían dejarlas conducir



Ni tampoco salir a la calle a ser peatones. La que lían estas subnormales.


----------



## Kolbe (3 Ene 2023)

La Charo da rabia pero en un giro de ese tipo la preferencia es del peatón.

En principio los vehículos tienen prioridad de paso sobre los peatones, excepto:


En los pasos para peatones señalizados.
*Cuando realicen un giro y encuentren peatones cruzando, aunque no tengan paso para peatones*.
Al atravesar un arcén por el que estén circulando peatones que no tengan zona peatonal.
Cuando los peatones suban o bajen de un vehículo de transporte colectivo, en el espacio que hay entre el vehículo y la acera.
Las filas escolares o comitivas organizadas


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pero que dices, si es un subnormal que va con el coche las 24 horas grabando a todo el mundo, quejándose de lo mal que conduce _la gente _para pillar a alguien haciendo algo mal y denunciarle. *El justiciero del reggaeton*, esto es ya peor que la policía de balcón.
> 
> Y además, como ya han explicado varios foreros, no tiene razón pues siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruza. Pero es que eso es ya lo de menos.



¿Has oído hablar de la perra gorda?


----------



## chainsaw man (3 Ene 2023)

Hay que seguir el ejemplo de este conductor, yo ya la proxima vez que me pase algo con el coche lo mas seguro es que les diga alguna gilipollez como el tio de este video.

Ya ni merece la pena razonar con la gente a dia de hoy.


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (3 Ene 2023)

Menudo palurdo sin sangre. Por mucho menos he liado buenas tanganas. La gente es muy inconsciente y luego vienen los lloros.


----------



## NIKK (4 Ene 2023)

La charo se estaba haciendo un selfie de esos para subirlo a su instan y ya de paso al bodoo ese a ver si pillaba a algún "no hay delito"    .


----------



## ANS² (4 Ene 2023)

puta gorda de mierda, y seguro que vota al PSOE


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ene 2023)

Gorda quedate en casa, gorda, que esta muriendo gente.


----------



## A6M Zero (4 Ene 2023)

La Charo se juega su vida cruzando así aunque tenga la ley de su parte.
El chota de coche se juega muchas otras vidas si no ve por donde va por mirar las señales.
Por cierto que no tengo claro que sea legal difundir imágenes de la dascam.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Llego a ser yo y le aplico fosogorilización de la buena.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Ene 2023)

Menudo betazo, ni levanta la voz, ni insulta, menudo sojas.


----------



## Trucha (4 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.
> 
> Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.



Menos mal. Pensaba que el reglamento decía que si ves a alguien cruzar indebidamente, debes acelerar para atropellar.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ene 2023)

"A fregar gorda"

Y se sale con la caja quemando rueda.


----------



## gpm (4 Ene 2023)

Ahí si se pone chula se baja uno y le dice 4 cosas.


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Ni tampoco salir a la calle a ser peatones. La que lían estas subnormales.



Cierto


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pero que dices, si es un subnormal que va con el coche las 24 horas grabando a todo el mundo, quejándose de lo mal que conduce _la gente _para pillar a alguien haciendo algo mal y denunciarle. *El justiciero del reggaeton*, esto es ya peor que la policía de balcón.
> 
> Y además, como ya han explicado varios foreros, no tiene razón pues siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruza. Pero es que eso es ya lo de menos.



Eso no tiene nada que ver con la policía del balcón,porque si atropellas a un peatón y es culpa suya tienes pruebas


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

gpm dijo:


> Ahí si se pone chula se baja uno y le dice 4 cosas.



Y vas al calabozo por genaro


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Ene 2023)

Uno ....déjame hablar ...ya ahí tendría que escupirle y salir cagando leches


----------



## Radikallibre (4 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hace unos meses iba con mi mujer e iba conduciendo ella, pues una loca del coño con su perro se puso a cruzar delante con el semáforo en rojo para los peatones, cuando le hice señas de manera educada (lo juro) para que mirase al semáforo nos echó un corte de manga y siguió su camino.
> Apenas me dio tiempo a soltarle un par de improperios por la ventana a la zumbada. De todos modos fue a menos de cien metros de mi casa, así que algún día seguro me la volveré a cruzar.
> Pero se me escapa la actitud de esta gentuza, y lo mejor es que en caso de accidente son ellas las que van a sufrir más las consecuencias, el coche tiene seguro y es de hierro….



Creo que lo supero: a 100 m de casa, a unos 26km/h ( estaba intentando poner el control de velocidad que sólo se activa a 30 km/h o mas, y no lo conseguía) atravesando un pequeño polígono industrial a las afueras, un imbecil que lleva el perro suelto no puede evitar que se le meta en la carretera justo cuando paso yo. Frenazo y la cosa queda ahí, no ha habido accidente con margen. Se me acerca el sujeto , yo pensando que para disculparse, y me increpa absolutamente fuera de sí como un energúmeno diciendo que había un paso de cebra y que si atropello a su perro me mata. Repito que el perro se le había escapado a la carretera a 10 m de él como si se tratase de un desmarque de mbappe. Iba yo con mi señora y un bebé de 3 meses, y dl tío amenazándome. Salí por patas de allí porque mi mujer se pone mala, pero apunto estuve de salir a matarlo....y a ese imbecil tuve que verlo varias veces más, sin tener la certeza de que era él para ajustar cuentas...


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Este es el típico hilo al que uno puede referirse cuando se dice que burbuja está lleno de Incels

Saludos


----------



## Gorgona (4 Ene 2023)

No estoy segura de por qué una mujer española habría de cruzar por una carretera sin usar un paso de peatones y luego echar la culpa al conductor. 

La seguridad en las carreteras es muy importante y es importante tener cuidado al cruzar las calles y seguir las normas de tráfico y seguridad establecidas para proteger a todos los usuarios de la vía. 

Si alguien cruza una carretera sin usar un paso de peatones y luego echa la culpa al conductor, esto podría ser percibido como irresponsable y poco respetuoso hacia los demás.


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2023)

La char0 cruza por donde le sale del coño.
Si la pillas, ensucias el coche y vendrá otra Char0 a hacerte la prueba de alcoholemia.
Darás cero y te acusará de violencia de Jenaro.
Es todo tan absurdo...


----------



## FatalFary (4 Ene 2023)

Ojo, que aunque creo que no es el caso, los peatones tienen prioridad para cruzar SIN paso de cebra en zonas residenciales cuando es una calle de un solo carril y cruzan por las esquinas de la manzana (en las intersecciones de calles)






Todo sobre la prioridad de los peatones - Onroad


Los peatones son los usuarios más vulnerables en la carretera, por lo que siempre hay que respetar su prioridad de paso. Más información en Onroad.




www.onroad.to







> En los momentos en que los vehículos estén circulando por zonas peatonales en los cruces habilitados para su circulación tienen que cederles el paso, al igual que cuando los peatones estén circulando por el arcén de una carretera porque no haya zona peatonal.


----------



## todos mediocres (4 Ene 2023)

1. Apagar el motor.
2. Acercarte rodando de manera sigilosa.
3. Al estar a pocos cms, mientras la Charo sigue al móvil, dar el pitido del año.
4. Fingir que lo haces para saludar a Paco que está en la otra acera.
5. Motor + música a todo trén y salir sin dar a la Charo ni un segundo de contacto visual.

Los puntos 4 y 5 son muy importantes. A las Charos les encanta tener la última palabra, les encanta saber que su homilía ha llegado al ser inferior que osó importunarlas. Con estos puntos ella además de comerse el susto tendrá que aguantarse su desahogo, con lo que hervirá del rabia el resto del día.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.
> 
> Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.



Podemos cerrar el hilo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Ene 2023)

Señal inequívoca de que es chusma pura la individua. Un "_con tus lorzas me podías haber jodido el coche_" la habría preñado de Pazuzu para el resto del día más que ese intento de razonar.


----------



## Pajirri (4 Ene 2023)

joder que cani el conductor con esa musica.


----------



## workforfood (4 Ene 2023)

La tía tiene razón el tío no conoce las normas de circulación dentro de poblado, no en todos los sitios hay pasos de cebra. Pero vamos todos quejándose de la charo y no que el tío no sabe ni el reglamento de circulación.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hace unos meses iba con mi mujer e iba conduciendo ella, pues una loca del coño con su perro se puso a cruzar delante con el semáforo en rojo para los peatones, cuando le hice señas de manera educada (lo juro) para que mirase al semáforo nos echó un corte de manga y siguió su camino.
> Apenas me dio tiempo a soltarle un par de improperios por la ventana a la zumbada. De todos modos fue a menos de cien metros de mi casa, así que algún día seguro me la volveré a cruzar.
> Pero se me escapa la actitud de esta gentuza, y lo mejor es que en caso de accidente son ellas las que van a sufrir más las consecuencias, el coche tiene seguro y es de hierro….



Pues ni te digo los ciclistas y los patineteros, hamijo....en Warcelona se creen los amos del asfalto y eso que no pagan impuesto de circulacion, seguro, etc ya vayan en contradireccion , se pasen los semaforos por el ort, etc....miss Kolgau les ilumina el camino y el alma


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> El otro día iba con el coche y una Charo de mierda se saltó el ceda y le pito y hace así como diciendo "que pasa"y le digo no ves la señal y la tia hace un gesto con la mano diciendo. "dejame en paz,"no deberían dejarlas conducir



Charo al volante, peligro constante


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

SOY dijo:


> El tipo tiene razón pero no le perdono esa basura de música que pone. Se merece haber sido humillado por esa charo.
> 
> Lo mejor del vídeo es cuando apaga la "música". Qué decanso.
> .
> ...



La verdad el tio es gilipollas ( y odio las charos empoderadas, que conste) y se le echa encima y ademas por escuchar esa musica de mierda merece que se le crucen todas las charos del planeta


----------



## Termes (4 Ene 2023)

El Reglamento de Circulación indica en su artículo 65 que los conductores tienen *prioridad* de paso para sus vehículos, respecto de los *peatones*, excepto cuando vayan a girar con su vehículo para *entrar* en otra *vía* y hayan *peatones* cruzándola, aunque no exista paso de *peatones* señalizado para éstos.

Otra cosa es que le revientes las piernas si no fuese porque menudo jabalí te haría un buen estropicio, aún tengan habilitado un paso y no quieran usarlo... el débil (peatón) tiene las de ganar si no va mamado...


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Demasiado le habló. Puta gorda.



La música lo echa a perder todo.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> El pavo también es un subnormal que se echa encima a propósito. Yo me habria parado y la habria pitado, pero no me habria echado encima de esa manera.



Es como cuando alguien se incorpora en un ceda y no espera a que pase el que viene y este acelera hasta casi chocar por detrás para pitarle e insultarle después.
Son formas de ser. Como la mierda de música que lleva va a juego con su actitud.
Y encima la Charo le vacila.


----------



## Shudra (4 Ene 2023)

Música pandillera de barrio bajo que no falte.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (4 Ene 2023)

Putos manginas chupa-patinetes, la charo tiene la culpa.

De hecho técnicamente ha sido la vacaburra la que casi atropella al coche.

La gorda invade la calzada DESPUÉS de que el cani-conductor ejecuta el giro, la burra no tiene ninguna prioridad ni nada. Seguramente estaba en el Tinder buscando a su príncipe azul, y creo que ya se multa el cruzar la calle mirando el móvil. Si la atropella no le pasa nada legalmente hablando.

Lo importante de este vídeo es que es muy buena idea grabar mientras conducimos, porque si la atropella y no tiene vídeo del accidente, sí lo pueden empurar.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que acuchillarlas a todas.

A todas las charos que me tratan bien mi respuesta es el más primitivo, africano y animalico de mis odios. 

PUTAS DEFORMES DEGENERADAS


----------



## Adelaido (4 Ene 2023)

OS VOY A QUEMAR VIVOS EN FOSFORO BLANCO. 

VIEJOS DE MIERDA CONSERVADORES Y CHAROS DE MIERDA.

VOY A SER COMO ISRAEL EN 2006


----------



## th3burbu (4 Ene 2023)

Kiral dijo:


> El nota intentando razonar jajajajajajajajaa



Es como enseñar a un perro astrofísica jaja


----------



## >zen< (4 Ene 2023)

OSPF dijo:


> Lo que *mas me llama la atención* de estos videos , es el asco de puta musica que va escuchando el personal



Y los que van creando accidentes no?


----------



## CoLeXuS (4 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> El pavo también es un subnormal que se echa encima a propósito. Yo me habria parado y la habria pitado, pero no me habria echado encima de esa manera.



No ha tenido por qué verla. Si te fijas en ese cruce lo normal es mirar para el otro lado que es por donde te vienen los coches con preferencia.

No solo cruza por donde no debe, no mira si viene alguien y lo que es peor, se pone inconscientemente en un punto ciego para el conductor. Es como los motoristas que te adelantan por la derecha en el mismo carril en una rotonda. Tienes todos los números de comerte uno que salga más lento que tú precisamente porque estás vigilando la izquierda para salir cuando toca


----------



## CommiePig (4 Ene 2023)

lucha contra franco.......se merece paguita, ejercer de misándrica y ser impune ante las Leyes

se ha elegido así misma, como Charo progre


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 Ene 2023)

Que pena que no ha atropellado esa vieja cerda. Se lo merecia, era voluntad de Dios.


----------



## espada de madera (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar de la perra gorda?



Buen intento, ¿has oído hablar de envainársela?


----------



## SineOsc (4 Ene 2023)

No está muy claro quién tendría razón porque salen a la vez, no es que ella estuviera cruzando antes ni despues, no sabría decir... aunque en ese tipo de vía tuviera prioridad el peatón, se echa a la carretera cuando el coche ya iba en esa dirección y encima mirando el móvil.

De todas formas es una mierda de susto, el coche va despacio y le da tiempo a frenar, y a ella tambien le da tiempo a dar un paso atras, asique discutir por esta mierda de susto ya son ganas de llevarse un mal rato.

Y la charo no puede sacar el tema del paso de cebra porque no se le aplica ese paso de cebra.


----------



## ahondador (4 Ene 2023)

Espartano27 dijo:


>




Están empoderadísimas
Se están convirtiendo, si no son ya, en seres repelentes. 
Ya era dificil antes, ahora discutir con ellas es de estar atontado


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Ene 2023)

Yo le habría dicho: has tenido suerte de que no te haya reventado y haya esparcido sus tripas por la calle, puta gorda analfabeta.


----------



## Decipher (4 Ene 2023)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> No ha tenido por qué verla. Si te fijas en ese cruce lo normal es mirar para el otro lado que es por donde te vienen los coches con preferencia.
> 
> No solo cruza por donde no debe, no mira si viene alguien y lo que es peor, se pone inconscientemente en un punto ciego para el conductor. Es como los motoristas que te adelantan por la derecha en el mismo carril en una rotonda. Tienes todos los números de comerte uno que salga más lento que tú precisamente porque estás vigilando la izquierda para salir cuando toca



Poco punto ciego es ese. Yo miro por donde vienen los coches pero ni se me ocurre incorporarme a una via sin mirar lo que hay en la via precisamente por cosas como esta, imaginate que hay un crio jugando o algo. La Charo se echa alegremente a cruzar dandole igual que va a girar un coche, o ni se entera, pero tú también debes vigilar lo que haya en la via a la que te incorporas.


----------



## Neiklot (4 Ene 2023)

Trucha dijo:


> si ves a alguien cruzar indebidamente, debes acelerar para atropellar.



Si, efectivamente debes acelerar y atropellar, pero solo si el peaton es un hombre blanco y heterosexual.


----------



## CoLeXuS (4 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Poco punto ciego es ese. Yo miro por donde vienen los coches pero ni se me ocurre incorporarme a una via sin mirar lo que hay en la via precisamente por cosas como esta, imaginate que hay un crio jugando o algo. La Charo se echa alegremente a cruzar dandole igual que va a girar un coche, o ni se entera, pero tú también debes vigilar lo que haya en la via a la que te incorporas.



Y por eso ha frenado y no se la ha llevado por delante. Falta que cuando miras si vienen coches por la derecha haya una rusa de 1,75 con vestido de cóctel para que la gorda jabalinosa se quede pegada en el parachoques, esta vez sí, sin aspavientos ni mamonadas similares


----------



## zirick (4 Ene 2023)

Huele a podemita desde aquí.


----------



## kickflip (4 Ene 2023)

En ese tipo de curvas, no había que dejar paso aunque no hubiera paso? Luego lo busco en mi libro de la autoescuela...


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Ene 2023)

para la proxima que la atropelle y despues que la bronquee


----------



## todoayen (4 Ene 2023)

Lo mejor en esos casos es frenar muy cerca y dar una buena pitada.
Brincan como gacelas.


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

En estas situaciones toca respirar profundo y continuar.De nada vale liarse a gritos como macacos.

Por ciudad hay que ir con el pie rozando el freno porque te pueden salir abueletes y niños de cualquier rincon.


----------



## Tigershark (4 Ene 2023)

Qué asco de calles y de emponderada y el negro que no falte.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Ene 2023)

La culpa es suya por hablar cn ella, en vez de cagarse en su puta sangre e irse escupirla.


----------



## WasP (4 Ene 2023)

Lo siento pero no me puedo poner de parte de alguien que escucha "eso" sin ningún pudor. De parte de la gilipollas, menos. Atpc


----------



## Espartano27 (4 Ene 2023)

Ascazo de barrio paco de mierda, se ve un negro con ganas de machetear, pisos paco de mierda con verjas, aceras estrechas, la puta Charo feminista empoderada que termina las frases con lo digo yo y punto.


----------



## Alfa555 (5 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> Y vas al calabozo por genaro



Mientras no te la folles no hay peligro de genero .


----------



## Catalinius (5 Ene 2023)

La Superpop sí.


----------



## Max Kraven (5 Ene 2023)

Tanchus dijo:


> La última gorda que me hizo eso acabó mal. Ella cruzaba un paso de peatones en rojo con toda la parsimonia del mundo y cuando vio que me acercaba, hizo como que no me había visto. Yo hice como que no la había visto a ella... Y claro, por mucho que su barriga y su orondo pandero pesasen más de 100 kilos, el coche que tenía entonces pesaba alrededor de 2.500 en orden de marcha.
> En el momento que pasaba junto a ella, pegué un volantazo brusco (Dios bendiga el Servotronic que hace que a velocidades no muy elevadas, el coche gire mucho con poco giro de volante) y la gorda cayó como un costro. Y digo cayó y no calló, porque aún recuerdo su grito porcino mientras caía con la gracia y el donaire que tendría una vaca intentando bailar El lago de los cisnes.



Sublime. 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Pues justo el caso de esa Charo casi casi tiene razón, es dudoso. Y es que veo que nadie sabéis que un peatón no hace falta que cruce por un paso de cebra para que tenga preferencia, si lo hace en un momento en que no pasan coches por esa calle.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Que poca sangre tiene el conductor. Se le dice un "va usté a la mierda" y a otra cosa.



Si la pasas por encima, y no has consumido nada, le haces un favor a la humanidad.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> El pavo también es un subnormal que se echa encima a propósito. Yo me habria parado y la habria pitado, pero no me habria echado encima de esa manera.



El tipo estaba mirando a la derecha que es por donde vienen los coches, y por eso los pasos de cebra se ponen a la derecha, en este caso.
La gorda tuvo mucha suerte.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Neiklot dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que con el reglamemto en la mano la tia tiene razon.
> 
> Siempre que un coche gire en una calle hay que dejar pasar al peaton que cruze, haya o no paso de cebra.



Eso, como siga así, va a terminar contándoselo a San Pedro.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en poblado no hay carretera, hay CALZADA, y la CALZADA es transitable por los peatones. En caso de atropello la prioridad SIEMPRE ES DEL PEATÓN. NUNCA JAMÁS DEL VEHÍCULO A MOTOR.
> 
> Las ciudades son para las personas, no para los coches. Si a la Charo le sale de su coño gordo cruzar por ahí está en su derecho 100%.
> 
> Lo digo yo, que conduzco el 80% del tiempo en ciudad y es lo que hay.



En este caso, que ella va hablando por teléfono y sin mirar, la culpa, en caso de atropello, seria de la gorda.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

A6M Zero dijo:


> La Charo se juega su vida cruzando así aunque tenga la ley de su parte.
> El chota de coche se juega muchas otras vidas si no ve por donde va por mirar las señales.
> Por cierto que no tengo claro que sea legal difundir imágenes de la dascam.



Si, si que es legal. Es un espacio público.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> Y vas al calabozo por genaro



El genaro es solo para parejas.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Putos manginas chupa-patinetes, la charo tiene la culpa.
> 
> De hecho técnicamente ha sido la vacaburra la que casi atropella al coche.
> 
> ...



6 páginas ha costado encontrar la respuesta correcta.


----------



## rondo (5 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> El genaro es solo para parejas.



Lo de "violencia contra la mujer"lo amplia a todo


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> Lo de "violencia contra la mujer"lo amplia a todo



Eing?? Me he perdido una nueva ley?


----------



## rondo (6 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Eing?? Me he perdido una nueva ley?


----------



## A6M Zero (6 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Si, si que es legal. Es un espacio público.





Kbkubito dijo:


> Si, si que es legal. Es un espacio público.



Según la DGT, en España SÍ es legal llevar una cámara en el vehículo, pero solo si las imágenes que se graban son para uso doméstico. Es decir, se puede instalar un dash-cam en el coche, pero *no se pueden difundir las imágenes que se graban ni utilizarlas en otro ámbito que no sea el privado*.


----------

